# Custom Hunting Knives!



## th_Wolverine (Apr 15, 2013)

Hunting season is just around the corner, and with work FINALLY starting to ease up I have some time to duck into the smithy, fire up some coal, and turn out a few buck knives, gut knives, and fillet knives for the fall.
These are all knives I turned out last year, and so far have had no complaints come back to me. I can make pretty much any knife with any artwork you want on it, and I'm fair with my prices. I'm even open to trades, I've traded knives for furs and homemade soap before. 

If interested, either comment below or private message me, I'd love to make a deal so we can make you a knife.

Also can do custom kitchen matching sets if your feeling REALLY adventurous.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

How much would that top knife be? Love it.


----------



## th_Wolverine (Apr 15, 2013)

you mean the one with the Deer skull in the background?


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes could you tell me about it please...


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

You seem to have developed quite a skill with the knifes. Great thing about knifes is they can be handed down for generation, even better when great granchildren can say "My great grandpa had this made for my grandpa..."


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

What kind of steel are you using when pounding out a blade?


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Know you're busy but sure would like to know.


----------

